# New awesome mufflers



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Alright guys and gals, I have found the mufflers that I have been looking for. I had Cherry bomb glass packs on there and it sounded pretty good when I first got them. Then they got some miles on them and they did not do it for me anymore. Also, my wife said they sounded like crap and that did not help my self esteem. (It helped me get new ones because she did not like the old ones)

Anyway, I have heard of the Single chamber flowmasters but they were kind off expensive which I just could not afford. I found some after market single chamber mufflers for around 49.99 a piece. Well I decided to try them because how much different could they be from the flowmasters. I got them in saturday and had them installed yesterday. 

First, when we cut the old cherry bombs off I realized that the dumb a&$es put them on backwards. Next they put on 2 1/4 glasspacks which caused some major flow restriction issues like really bad. 

We got the new mufflers welded up and the first time I cranked it, it about blew me away. It is the sound that I was looking for. They are the ones that was supposed to be on this car in the beginning. It has a deep, nasty, loud growl that I just get giddy over every time I crank and go. I know that everyone has there personal preference about mufflers and that is great. I have cranked my car at work all day for people to hear it and they are all like WOW. Mustang people, chevy people, etc. 

Anyway, I just wanted to share my news with the GTO family. If anyone needs some information on them just let me know. 

Just something extra. I did remove the resonator and put in just pipe also, earlier when I got the glasspacks.
arty:


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats, its always good to have a wife like that who supports you and lets you get what you want.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Congrats. on the upgrade! How about some video of the new system?...:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds exciting, lets hear that bad boy.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A brand name and model # of the mufflers would be nice so we know what you installed and are so happy with.


----------



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Rukee said:


> A brand name and model # of the mufflers would be nice so we know what you installed and are so happy with.


Yea Rukee, that would be a plus huh. I got them off of ebay.

SINGLE CHAMBER MUFFLER RACE STREET 2.5" VR 10 SERIES 1.

The length of the Muffler body is only 6.75", the width 9.75", 4" thick and, overall only 12".

They did not have a model # for these. Sorry.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Love to hear 'em


----------

